# Val Gardena - August



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Looking for any advice, comments. Considering a trip to Val Gardena/Dolomites in mid August next year. 

Flexible from early August until September. Reason for mid-August is the Lenzerheide World Cup is Aug 15/16, which is en-route from Zurich, (best airport for us) and we enjoy spectating the world cups. 

Is August really that crazy, when most of Europe is on holidays? The world cup would be a great added bonus, but we could do without and head in early September.

Any comments about the riding in Val Gardena? Likely be there for 5-6 days. The trip is would be to explore the scenery and culture via mountain bike. We are strong technical riders, good fitness, enjoy everything from hardcore MTB specific downhill trails to big long alpine traverses. Don't mind climbing, but we'd likely use some lifts and gondolas to make epic days. Riding long travel (150mm) trail bikes. 

My reading seems like Val Gardena and surrounding area (we'll have a rental) can easily meet our needs. Comments?


----------



## tylerm70 (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't comment on the timing of your trip, but several years ago we took an MTB trip to the Dolomites for 2 weeks and based out of Selva Gardena. It is the perfect place to base a Dolomite MTB trip. So many cool options for riding. Definitely recommend it. We want in July and had the trails mostly to ourselves. Also did some Refugio to Refugio riding from Val Gardena towards Cortina. Enjoy.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

tylerm70 said:


> I can't comment on the timing of your trip, but several years ago we took an MTB trip to the Dolomites for 2 weeks and based out of Selva Gardena. It is the perfect place to base a Dolomite MTB trip. So many cool options for riding. Definitely recommend it. We want in July and had the trails mostly to ourselves. Also did some Refugio to Refugio riding from Val Gardena towards Cortina. Enjoy.


Any chance you guys did the Sellaronda (MTB) while you were there? It's the ride that keeps coming up when I look into trails in that area.

I'll be there in late June and have one day to ride, and I'm wondering if that's what I should do.


----------



## tibowski (Jan 9, 2014)

Been in ValGardena almost every year. Beautiful landscape for sure but not so the same for mtb. I mean explecially gravity. for all the rest is incredible. But if you want gravity you have to ride in Canazei. there is soo nice for enduro, flow, rocks, roots. so nice there, and is near Selva val Gardena.


----------



## tylerm70 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes we did the Sellaronda. We did it without a guide and without riding lifts. It was a great, long day in the saddle. I would recommend it if you like big adventure loops.


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

We teamed up with a couple friends and opted to do a guided 4 day/3 night point to point 'Dolomite Enduro Traverse'.

It's originally what got me interested in the area and I was undecided between that and a self guided trip. Ultimately decided to do the tour to combine what will hopefully be great riding, amazing scenery and a cool traverse through the area staying at Rifugios up in the mountains. 

Combining it with World Cup in Lenzerhide, where we hope to ride a little as well. Might have a day to ride as well somewhere between Zurich and Val Gardena. (Guide suggested Val Venosta)


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

CptSydor said:


> We teamed up with a couple friends and opted to do a guided 4 day/3 night point to point 'Dolomite Enduro Traverse'.
> 
> It's originally what got me interested in the area and I was undecided between that and a self guided trip. Ultimately decided to do the tour to combine what will hopefully be great riding, amazing scenery and a cool traverse through the area staying at Rifugios up in the mountains.
> 
> Combining it with World Cup in Lenzerhide, where we hope to ride a little as well. Might have a day to ride as well somewhere between Zurich and Val Gardena. (Guide suggested Val Venosta)


Resurrecting post: how did you find your guide (or is it) in Val Gardena? Did you also ride in Val Venosta? Thanks


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Unfortunately this trip was cancelled due to COVID-19. I found the guides somehow through Instagram. They don't seem to be operating their website any longer as I started rethinking about the trip. 

Sorry I don't have any more information, would love if I had been able to go!


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

CptSydor said:


> Unfortunately this trip was cancelled due to COVID-19. I found the guides somehow through Instagram. They don't seem to be operating their website any longer as I started rethinking about the trip.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any more information, would love if I had been able to go!


Thanks for reply


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

You can book a guide at the tourist information office in Selva.


----------

